

TextTeaser: an efficient way to read - MojoJolo
http://www.indiegogo.com/TextTeaser?a=1110234

======
MojoJolo
TextTeaser is my thesis! Details about in the IndieGogo link. Contribute some
or share it to others! Thanks.

